# I lost it!



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I dropped Luna off at the Vet this morning for her spaying surgery and I bawled like a baby. I'm so sad for her and I feel so guilty! 

I know it was the right choice for us and I'm glad we waited until she had a heat cycle and is 15 months old, but it has been such a difficult decision. 

Wouldn't mind hearing about some successful spaying recovery stories if you have any...I could use some good news.


----------



## kentuckyrain (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm sure Luna will recover nicely! And you won't have to feel guilty later about an unplanned litter or the welfare of any puppies. I applaud your decision and consider you very responsible. :-*


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't have any stories for you, but I do have sympathy. One of my kids has had a few operations in his life, I always held it together in front of him then wept like a loony afterwards. :'(

But, you are doing something for ALL the right reasons and in the best interests of your precious Luna, what more could a dog wish for than an owner who cares deeply?


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Flynnandlunasmom - please don't worry!

Everything will be fine! After you will pick up Luna later this afternoon, she might be a little sleepy, let her rest. We used a plastic e-collar on Skyy for a week (I think).

Her wound was healing very well, the only complication she had was a phantom pregnancy. Skyy was spayed too close to the end of her heat cycle, unfortunately the vet did not tell us the best time for surgery is between cycles.

We kept the dogs apart for 10 days, that was the most difficult part  

Luna should take it easy, no exercise, no running, no jumping, well pretty much anything vizsla loves is a big "NO" for at least a week.

Have a wonderful day, no worries - Luna will be fine!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Luna will be fine. You made the best choice for your family at this time in your life and in the society we live in. You gave her 15 months to develop a strong bone structure. 

May others who are listening to their vets saying "4 - 6 months is fine" listen to your story. It isn't forever that you waited. 

*It is this wait that was the best for your dog.*

RBD


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

flynnandlunasmom, I did exactly the same thing (bawled like a baby) when I had to leave Blue off for (different) surgery...I think the front desk person was very worried about me! Anyway, Blue was spayed just before we got her (at 17 months) and she was just fine within a few days (we picked her up about a week after the surgery). Holding her back was the bigger issue than her actual recovery! She is still completely a bird nut...her drive is incredible - much more than most of the males she hunts with. Luna will be just fine...but I'm sure she will do her best (as my two do) to make you feel bad for leaving her alone at the vet - they are such drama queens! ;D But before you know it, it will be like it never happened. Hang in there...you will be seeing your sleepy little girl before you know it!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for making me feel better everyone!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Tika and Gunnr came through their spay surgery in flying colors. No problems whatsoever, except trying to keep "the collar" on them. ,


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Gunnr said:


> Tika and Gunnr came through their spay surgery in flying colors. No problems whatsoever, except trying to keep "the collar" on them. ,


All I can add is that you did do what you felt is right for your dog. That's all they ask of you.
And as Gunnr mentioned, that **** collar is a pain to keep on them ;D


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

The Vet just called. Said all went well. She's just starting to wake up now and I can pick her up in a few hours. So, even though I haven't seen her yet, I'm happy to know she's waking and that he said everything went well. Thank you all for helping to keep me calm.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Great news! Now you can breathe. I empathize as I'm dreading the day I take little Penny in.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy was neutered last year, and had an umbilical hernia repaired at the same time...all went really well but as you say, it's real awful leaving them at the vet's whimpering for you, then when you collect your loved one from the vet all they want to do is jump all over you to greet you even though they are drowsy and in post operative pain.....that's why we love and care for them so much...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Ohhh, hugs... your baby will be fine


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We went through the process not far off from Luna in age. We had Pumpkin spayed after her 1st heat at around 16m. The collar wasn't happening for us, but we made it through tough decisions & medical just fine. Best wishes to you & your girl for an uneventful recovery!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't sweat it. Pups look forwards, not backwards and all she will do is look at the way you care for her when she's home, not what happened to put her there!! 

As for recovering, little Zsa Zsa had a full hysterectomy 1st thing in the morning and was trying to run around that afternoon!!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

How is Ms Luna doing? And Flynn - is he totally confused?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope she is recovering nicely! I think the big issue will be trying to keep her activity level in check for a few days. Best wishes!!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad the operation went well, how's your Luna doing after taking her back home? Hope all is well!

You went for the standard procedure did you? With the bigger cut? How big is the cut?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the support everyone! 

Luna's doing ok, but she definitely isn't back to her old self yet. She was so confused last night, poor thing. I got her to eat a bit last night and this morning (so she could take her pain medication this morning). She still isn't really interested in drinking water yet (which has me a bit worried but I'm sure they gave her a lot of IV fluids yesterday). And, she didn't go to the bathroom at all since she's been home last night until just a little while ago. 

She's still pretty out of it. I'm sure the anesthesia has worn off by now but she's likely still feeling some after-effects. I'm also assuming that the pain medication probably has something in it that is making her groggy. Yesterday, they gave her enough pain medication via IV to hold her over until this morning and now she only needs a pill every 12 hours, which makes me think it's pretty strong. They only gave me a few day's worth. I suspect it's easier having her out of it for the first few days rather than being too energetic. The cone isn't rally posing a problem yet (aside from her bumping into a few things) but I am sure it will really bother her once she's alert enough to know what's going on. 

*BlueandMac*, Flynn's very confused and worried about her. He's not really sure what's going on but he knows his usually fun and hyper little sister is whining, wobbly and sleepy and he doesn't like it. 

I know she will be fine but hearing her little whimper broke my heart this morning. I had to leave her to come into work but my mother-in-law is staying with her. 

As for her incision *adrino*, it was the standard procedure. I honestly haven't gotten a good look at the full length of the incision yet because I didn't want to roll her over, but from what I can tell it appears to be about 4 or 5 inches.

Again, thanks everyone!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

*flynnandlunasmom* I have been off the forums for a few days with a crazy work schedule and just saw this...

Glad that Luna is recovering. It's hard to see our dogs in pain, even if it is just the normal pain of post-surgery. The first couple of days are the worst - but it gets better.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

So, I just wanted to say that Luna is doing great! Also, I was wrong about her incision. I have since gotten a good look at it and it's really only about 2.5 inches, which isn't too bad at all. 

She even seems to be handling the cone like a champ. The cone makes me nervous though. It's pretty tight. The night before last I was sleeping with her (a special treat since she's recovering) and in the middle of the night she stood up on the bed and put her paw on me. I woke up to hear her making awful sounds like she was having trouble breathing. I realized she has maneuvered herself in such a way that the cone was pushed far down on her neck (not up high where it is looser) and she was choking!

So, I've decided, no crating her with the cone on and I'm sleeping with her every night until it comes off. She and I will be sleeping in the guest room for 10 nights and my husband says he'll miss me  

The hardest part is keeping her and Flynn from playing. My mother-in-law has been staying with them during the day and when Flynn is rowdy, we put them in separate rooms and put up baby gets. He's really confused that his sister can't play. She has her energy back but she hasn't been trying to initiate play, yet... 

Stitches come off in one week and I know it's going to be a long week but overall, she's doing so much better than I even expected.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah hated the cone so much that a few times of putting it on when she started paying attention to her incision was enough to ensure she left it alone. 

With the kind of scare you had with Luna, you may want to see if you can convince her to leave the incision alone without the cone.

Just a thought...


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

I'm not sure how high the incision is but you might give this a try......

I saw this photo this morning on Instagram. The owner decided to try boxer-briefs to keep the dog from licking.....


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I could try to boxer briefs but I'm afraid she'd chew them off, or chew through them. She's a big-time chewer. We tried to panties when she was in heat and she ate those.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We had e-collar with loops and put regular dog collar through the loops. It was not tight and Skyy had to wear this plastic cone for 10 days. 
She even ate with the collar on, it was pretty funny - just like a giant vacuum cleaner


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi .. Haven't been on for ages .. Funnily enough because I was feeling really guilty about my decision to spay kutya!! Ironic our timing as they kuty and Luna were in season at the same time and now through their ops at the same time!!
I took kutya in on thurs am and also felt terrible , I felt even worse when I picked her up at 5pm as she lay trembling and cowering and then ran and hid under the table and wouldn't come near me for the rest of the day!! She made me suffer !!
Now she's much more bouncy and back to normal .. Giving me problems as really can't find a way to keep her quiet and calm as per vet instructions!!
About the collar ... I opted not to have ones the vet said she couldn't pull her stitches out as they're internal and I only had to stop her licking which could cause infection. She hasn't licked at allso this has been better for her as she was already pretty distressed so I didn't think she'd cope with a collar too!
Hope all is going well with Luna


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi FlynnandLunasmom, how's Luna doing after her surgery? Is she recovered fully? Have you noticed any change in her?


----------

